# Teasers for the new Fortis



## BEEG (Jan 28, 2016)

Yup, here we go folks, 12 days left - releasing on 13th of August

This was in the email/Website:


Flieger Archives











The Orange hand is back - this is good.
It looks like a chrono with rotating bezel - this is good as well.
What is bad - no idea about the price yet.


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

Ive always liked the "Fortis Orange" accents.


----------



## Don Draper (Sep 19, 2017)

I kinda liked the previous Fortis Flieger Professional Chronograph that they introduced not so long ago, it's a shame that it got discontinued. 
I was hoping for a version with a white/red combination instead of the green/orange. Really liked the crown that they used in this model also, very nice looking (hopefully they keep that). 

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEEG (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh yes, I loved it as well. I have the three hander version of it.
The crown is cool but has a drawback - as it is not screwdown it hooks on the pocket when you reach in and it gets pulled out hacking the watch.

They are going for a different, more toolish look, as per their Instagram photo:


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I love this brand, I've owned many and enjoyed them all.


----------



## Don Draper (Sep 19, 2017)

Gone but not forgotten : ) 
PS: Can you Fortis people make a white/red combo with this new one please.


----------



## BEEG (Jan 28, 2016)

And several more were released while my laptop was being repaired...doing a lazy screenshot off Instagram lol.
Its definitely a rotating bezel, no numbers on the dial and I'm thinking that it is titanium or sandblasted steel


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Don Draper said:


> Gone but not forgotten : )
> PS: Can you Fortis people make a white/red combo with this new one please.
> View attachment 15375763


I stupidly sold mine...

Fortis prices have risen dramatically here in Australia.

We enjoyed a good run of discounted prices and I should have made the most of it while it lasted.

In saying that, these new teasers have my interest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEEG (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, I remember the chrono being sold for 1200USD in JomaShop...

And on a different note - we know what the model is. Some fan on Fortis Owner's Club posted a photo of it in an advertisement from a magazine.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Shame they haven't done the same as Sinn and Tutima and fitted a centre-minute chronograph movement like the old Lemania 5100 models.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I think it would be the evolution of *Fortis Classic Cosmonauts*


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

BEEG said:


> Yes, I remember the chrono being sold for 1200USD in JomaShop...
> 
> And on a different note - we know what the model is. Some fan on Fortis Owner's Club posted a photo of it in an advertisement from a magazine.
> View attachment 15386975


Today's teaser shows "Bicompax". Seems to be spot on. I wonder about pricing.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BEEG (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a feeling that they might use the Breitling/Tudor movement and not ETA/SW...this will hike up the price for sure. If it's ETA/SW - then ~2700CHF?


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

My own preview of the new Fortis F-43 Bicompax ( i will post the revealed watch tomorrow, the 13th of August

subscribe to the special Fortis Flieger newsletter:



Flieger Archives


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

BEEG said:


> I have a feeling that they might use the Breitling/Tudor movement and not ETA/SW...this will hike up the price for sure. If it's ETA/SW - then ~2700CHF?


I believe you might be correct. I'm not sure what movement they'll be using in this new model but in an interview, Jupp Philipp said they will be using Kenissi in the future.


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

Curious to see how much will they sell this for.. Chrono with a bezel.. I hope they price it at around $3k or less.


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

BEEG said:


> I have a feeling that they might use the Breitling/Tudor movement and not ETA/SW...this will hike up the price for sure. If it's ETA/SW - then ~2700CHF?


the movement : UW 51


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

bdev said:


> I believe you might be correct. I'm not sure what movement they'll be using in this new model but in an interview, Jupp Philipp said they will be using Kenissi in the future.


Yes but not in the watch revealed the 13th of august


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## N30g30 (Nov 10, 2017)

bdev said:


> I believe you might be correct. I'm not sure what movement they'll be using in this new model but in an interview, Jupp Philipp said they will be using Kenissi in the future.


It's our ! It's the uw-51


----------



## Don Draper (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks ok. I should've gone for the Flieger Pilot Professional on strap. 
I was hoping they'd go for a red/white color combo instead of the orange/green scheme they had on that one. 
The white/blue that they used to have (back when they used to do the skeleton hands) was also nice.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

It is now revealed. I like it a lot actually. However €3,800 for bracelet and 3,300 for leather strap... At this kind of price tag there are a lot of options. Two more editions coming September and one in October. Possibly new colourways and a Ti version. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I m sorry but i prefer their *Fortis Classic Cosmonauts*


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

The date wheel numerals are red in some photos and white in others.

I thought the "13" might be red for a reason, but then I saw these photos.

The new PC-7 models, have the "7" in red on its date wheel.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

From "a blog to watch"









Fortis Announces Flieger F-43 Bicompax Chronograph | aBlogtoWatch


While the brand has a long and varied history with pilot watches, the Fortis Flieger series has been one of the most enduring parts of the brand’s lineup since its introduction in 1987. While following the general outline of the classic WWII German pilot’s watches that still form a foundation...



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

74notserpp said:


> The date wheel numerals are red in some photos and white in others.
> 
> I thought the "13" might be red for a reason, but then I saw these photos.
> 
> ...


yes the 13 is in real red. !


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

The bicompax revealed, wristshot


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## BEEG (Jan 28, 2016)

How is the lume? Looks great on the website - at a level with the Flieger Pro IMHO.

Also in the Uhren magazine you had a spoiler for another watch - this time with a countdown bezel:


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

ABCSteed said:


> yes the 13 is in real red. !


The Fortis website shows a white "13".

What is the significance of the "13" being in red?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

BEEG said:


> How is the lume? Looks great on the website - at a level with the Flieger Pro IMHO.
> 
> Also in the Uhren magazine you had a spoiler for another watch - this time with a countdown bezel:
> View attachment 15395697


Yes, but this one will be revealed later, planned first part of 2021


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

BEEG said:


> How is the lume? Looks great on the website - at a level with the Flieger Pro IMHO.
> 
> Also in the Uhren magazine you had a spoiler for another watch - this time with a countdown bezel:
> View attachment 15395697


Lume is perfect!


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

74notserpp said:


> The Fortis website shows a white "13".
> 
> What is the significance of the "13" being in red?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


13 is the magic number for Fortis. There is a nice story behind.


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

ABCSteed said:


> Lume is perfect!


----------



## 11thsfgrp (Feb 26, 2016)

I really like the bi compax look. Very clean dial and who needs a 12 hour subdial.


----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)

ABCSteed said:


> The bicompax revealed, wristshot
> 
> View attachment 15395215


Oh wow. I wasn't really won over on this watch until I saw this wrist shot. That is a really good looking watch.

Looks like it's time to cull some of the herd to make room in the watch box (and my bank account).


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## BEEG (Jan 28, 2016)

Hah, I was just coming to post this - two new three handers - one in 39, the other in 41.

I'm pretty sure that the next watch will be a GMT...that will be the one that I'll get most probably.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

The L2L looks long on the F-39, and by my very crude measurements, I get about 50mm.

The B-42 cases are about 52mm L2L, which I think put a lot of people off previously. (but not me)

Will the F-39 still wear too big for some??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

